# Raw food and bacteria



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I know a lot of people on this forum feed raw diets. I don't, but I have given Sheba bully sticks, which are raw. Does anyone worry about bacteria in raw foods? Not for the dogs, who apparently can handle it, but for the human family members. I'm feeling a little worried about the bully sticks, since I read they can contain c. Diff and salmonella bacteria.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I must say I am also concerned about bacteria in raw diets, especially chicken. I have seen C.Diff and Salmonella infections and really don't want to take any chances at all. Dogs immune system may be able to handle it, but I am concerned more about coming in contact with it. It is just too much of a risk I think. I do give Scout and Truffles bully sticks. They are treated, but I also read they can contain C.Diff. I have been buying bully sticks for years and have never had any problems.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that if you have a normal immune system and use proper hygiene, there is little risk from using fresh, raw food. However, I have a compromised immune system, so choose not to use it.

As far as C. dif is concerned in specific, my understanding is that it is very hard for health people to catch this. (you never hear about it being passed from one family member to another. People get C. dif. when they have been on strong antibiotics that while out the normal bacteria in their gut. Then the C. dif takes over. I THINK I've read that we all have a certain amount of this bacteria in our systems. It's when things become badly out of balance that it has a chance to take over. Then people get very, VERY sick.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I've actually had C. DIFF. And you're right, Karen, I got it after being on a very strong medication after a dental infection. The C. diff took over the healthy gut bacteria. It was horrible and took more than nine months to clear up. Nobody in my family got it during that time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> I've actually had C. DIFF. And you're right, Karen, I got it after being on a very strong medication after a dental infection. The C. diff took over the healthy gut bacteria. It was horrible and took more than nine months to clear up. Nobody in my family got it during that time.


Yeah, I've known a couple of people who have had it, and it's horrible! But I don't think you get it from dog food, raw or otherwise&#8230; at least under normal conditions!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It can be very easily passed to others without proper hand washing or coming in contact with contaminated surfaces. The spores can only be killed with bleach. I am more concerned about Salmonella from raw chicken. I can see a possibility of coming in contact with it, although slim. That is something I definitely do not want! I'm not a meat eater so the raw diet just doesn't appeal to me.


----------

